# Faux Prime Rib



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

My meat supplier has had these darn New York strips crazy cheap. I decided to try a strip cooked like a prime rib. I bought a whole strip cut it in half rubbed it down and threw it in the smoker at 250°


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

After about 2 hours it was 118° internal and time to wrap in foil and put in a cooler for 2 hours.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Waiting on results. Looks good


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

After the rest I had the Weber kettle smoking hot and seared it on each side for 2 minutes


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Then slice. It wasn’t as good as prime rib, but damn close. I made a horseradish sauce and the family devoured it. Definitely will be doing this again...


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Yum


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Ok now I’m gonna have to try that. Great post


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Only recommendation I have is to slice it 1/2 inch or so. It’s not as tender as a ribeye, but came out darn good!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Would like to know where you purchased it. Thanks


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Grocery outlet on Brent and Palafox. 3.15 per pound.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

huntnflorida said:


> Grocery outlet on Brent and Palafox. 3.15 per pound.


Dang you barely buy decent ground chuck for that price. Great find?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

afishanado said:


> Dang you barely buy decent ground chuck for that price. Great find?


I buy a lot of meat there. They’ve been having whole filets for $6.79 a pound. They’re amazing!!!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you sir. Happy Easter


----------

